# White Diamond Sola Tiffany Ring!!!



## kohl_mascara

Hi Everyone,

Today my bf and I were at Tiffany & Co. browsing when I came across a white diamond sola!!!  I just HAD to try it on.  It's gorgeous - exactly the same as the yellow diamond sola. . .but with a white diamond center!

I tried on a .87 F color VVS1.  It was priced around $12,500.  It looks HUGE on my hand - the double halo makes it extravagant(ly beautiful)!

There was also a .42 carat that was around 5k.  It was really cute and makes a perfect RHR!  Unfortunately, I didn't take any pictures of that one.

Also, if this helps: I wear a size 5.5.

Hope these pics are useful!


----------



## Swanky

it's beautiful!


----------



## dialv

Wow, that ring is beautiful. I like yours more though, the yellow is spectacular.  I love the halo, I wanted to change my setting to get one but my diamond is heart shaped and they said they couldn't do it, so disappointed.


----------



## kohl_mascara

I know!  People that love the sola design but aren't fans of yellow diamonds can also join the fun! LOL


----------



## kohl_mascara

dialv said:


> Wow, that ring is beautiful. I like yours more though, the yellow is spectacular.  I love the halo, I wanted to change my setting to get one but my diamond is heart shaped and they said they couldn't do it, so disappointed.



They can't halo a heart shaped diamond???   Have you tried talking to other jewelers because I swear I've seen ones with haloes!


----------



## dialv

I am thinking of taking it to another jeweler, they don't like you to do that. I love my ring  and we got married on Valentine's day so the heart is special I just thought I would jazz it up.


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ Aww that is really sweet! I don't think adding a halo would detract from the special meaning behind the ring, but, as you say, will just enhance it!  So even if it's not 100% necessary, if you love it and you want it, I hope you get it!


----------



## nyc_cady

I'm generally not a huge fan of yellow diamonds (or yellow stones in general), but I have to say I like the your Sola better.  It makes it more unique IMO.  I just think with the white diamond it could be any old halo ring!

You made the right choice!


----------



## kohl_mascara

nyc_cady said:


> I'm generally not a huge fan of yellow diamonds (or yellow stones in general), but I have to say I like the your Sola better.  It makes it more unique IMO.  I just think with the white diamond it could be any old halo ring!
> 
> You made the right choice!



THANK YOU!


----------



## missD

Yup, your canary diamond Sola is much more spectacular!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thanks everyone!  I feel much more secure with my purchase now LOL.  

Maybe to those who don't fancy yellow diamonds but love the design can consider this ring!  It's a new e-ring that Tiffany is debuting in their stores!


----------



## Longchamp

I love your Sola yellow diamond.  My wedding/ eternity band was all canary diamonds and it looked great w/ the E ring.


----------



## Contessa

Don't kill me, but I prefer the white sola...........


----------



## sneezz




----------



## Kitsunegrl

It's pretty, but I think your yellow one is divine!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Fear not!  I am not going to exchange my ring! hehe. 

Thanks everyone!  I agree that the yellow diamond is more unique and better suited for me.  I thought it would be helpful if I posted some pics of my new find, which is the white sola e-ring that Tiffany is introducing into stores!


----------



## bb10lue

Its sooo pretty!!! But i wouldn't choose this as a RHR, as it would probably "proportionally outshine" my 1.13 solitaire, LOL!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ LOL.  I think the .42 carat would be a nice RHR. . .the .87 in the pictures is WAY too extravagant to be one!


----------



## bb10lue

kohl_mascara said:


> ^ LOL.  I think the .42 carat would be a nice RHR. . .the .87 in the pictures is WAY too extravagant to be one!



I agree.....0.42 is a GOOD size! I might visit Tiffany to check out the sola design, haven't had the opportunity to try on one yet~


----------



## kohl_mascara

You should!  The .42 (forgot to look at color or clarity) was only around $5k. Because of the double halo, the ring looked nice and substantial on my finger. I'd say that's a nice wedding anniversary present. . .hehe


----------



## mjlover1977

wow - thats stunning!!!


----------



## twitspie

Gorgeous both of them! X


----------



## tweetie

Gorgeous!!
I love my classic T&Co solitaire but I'm thinking if I upgrade at one of our anniversaries, this Sola style is absolutely stunning!


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ I KNOW!  Isn't it?  I think your idea is fabulous. This ring reminds me a lot of the HW micropave ring but without the $$$ pricetag attached to it!


----------



## Cara Mia

I'm really loving how that looks, but I agree that the yellow one is more unique


----------



## oranGetRee

too beautiful! congrats!!


----------



## SassieMe

Both of those rings are truly drool-worthy!  I agree that the yellow diamond is unique!!


----------



## Contessa

Hey, Kohl......you leaving this one for me??


----------



## kohl_mascara

Contessa said:


> Hey, Kohl......you leaving this one for me??



YES!!!  By all means!


----------



## Bentley1

WOW that is amazingly beautiful!  My dream E ring is the Harry Winston pave, and this is right up there in beauty.

Why do the Solas seem to be so reasonably priced? Not that I'm complaining!


----------



## Avril

Love the white diamond sola!  But I prefer your yellow diamond one more     IT IS FABULOUS!!!!!!   I still can't stop thinking about the pendant version of your gorgeous yellow diamond sola that I saw last week   I wish they'd had the ring there so I could've drooled all over that too!!!


----------



## skyqueen

I prefer your ring...more unique!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

kohl_mascara said:


> They can't halo a heart shaped diamond???   Have you tried talking to other jewelers because I swear I've seen ones with haloes!



Hi there, I know for a FACT tiffany has a heart shaped diamond with halo displayed in the front case on the second floor in NYC (was there yesterday).  Maybe try calling them!


----------



## kohl_mascara

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Hi there, I know for a FACT tiffany has a heart shaped diamond with halo displayed in the front case on the second floor in NYC (was there yesterday).  Maybe try calling them!



I've seen that on the website!  It's so adorable!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Avril said:


> Love the white diamond sola!  But I prefer your yellow diamond one more     IT IS FABULOUS!!!!!!   I still can't stop thinking about the pendant version of your gorgeous yellow diamond sola that I saw last week   I wish they'd had the ring there so I could've drooled all over that too!!!



You are TOO sweet.  You are giving me a toothache!!! I hope you see the ring soon. . .and I hope you try it on. . .and I hope your bf surprises you with one (!) . . .so we can be ring twins! LOL


----------



## kbella86

That is gorgeous!


----------



## SassySarah

Beautiful!


----------



## Avril

kohl_mascara said:


> you are too sweet. You are giving me a toothache!!! I hope you see the ring soon. . .and i hope you try it on. . .and i hope your bf surprises you with one (!) . . .so we can be ring twins! Lol


 
:d :d :d


----------



## Avril

darn they were all supposed to be big grin smiley faces!


----------



## DMC2

LOVE THIS!!!

yours is still completely amazing, but this is a great idea on Tiffany's part for those who would prefer a white diamond over yellow!


----------



## laura229

OP, I absolutely fell in love with your yellow diamond ring.  Unfortunately, yellow diamonds don't complement my skin tone, and I was thinking how much I would love the ring with a white diamond.  

I walked into Tiffany's over the weekend, and there it was!  The white diamond version!  The one I tried had a 1.17ct center.  H, VVS1.  $18,500.  I'm kicking myself for not taking a picture of it!


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ Isn't it gorgeous??????????????? Haha, I think this is a great alternative for those who don't like/want yellow diamonds.  It's also great for those who LOVE the HW but can't afford it!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Avril said:


> darn they were all supposed to be big grin smiley faces!



I'm crossing my fingers!  Make sure to drop LOTS of hints LOL


----------



## Kimf79

I am drooling over these sola's - they're are gorgeous! Dainty and blingy at the same time! Love!


----------



## trustlove

Is the white sola on their website?


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ no.


----------



## simplygm819

Wow!! The white diamond sola is gorgeous! I've been thinking of complementing the solitaire I have now with a halo and I think you've done it for me with your pictures! I have followed both your threads and I have to agree with all the other tpf-ers..the yellow diamond sola is definitely you, sweetheart! It's different, stunning and one of a kind, just like you! hehe


----------



## GucciObsessed

Kohl - I far prefer your ring!! It is truly stunning!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you *GucciObsessed*!!! 

*simplygm819*, you are too sweet and too kind!! I do hope you halo your solitaire (I'm a BIG proponent of haloing - unless your diamond is humongous lol).  Do you have pictures of your ring posted up?  Any idea what kind of halo/setting?  I'm so excited!


----------



## dreamie12

really really love this ring... i've personally went to Tiffany to try this on and fell in love with it instantly!!! Hopefully I will get this ring some day... haha


----------



## Lec8504

the BF and I went to Tiffany after I told him about Kohl's beautiful yellow diamond. We've been searching for the perfect diamond to go into a Tacori setting that I feel in love with, so I just wanted to see if I would love the Tiffany Sola as much as the Tacori and if I do then it'll save me a lot of hassle. I absolutely love the Sola but somehow it didn't sing to me as much as the Tacori, but it's been a while since I've tried on the Tacori. We're probably going to go back to try on the Tacori again and see if it's as nice as it was in my mind and weigh that versus the Tiffany (which I still haven't decided if I want yellow or white lol).

But here's a pic to help everyone else who is thinking about getting the sola, it truely is stunning in person and very well priced for Tiffany imo (the SA was modeling it for me hehe).

The yellow diamond is .83 carat IF, the white diamond is .88 VS1 E color.


----------



## dreamie12

WOW that is so pretty Lec8504.. I LOVE THEM BOTH!!! so pretty!!!! especially the yellow one... i really want to see some side views of the ring... does anyone have any picture?

Good luck on the ring searching Lec8504!


----------



## kohl_mascara

I LOVE IT!  Thanks for the pics! Any prices to help those who are interested in buying?? And what color is the yellow diamond?


----------



## Lec8504

Thanks dreamie!  I forgot to take side profile pics but it's very simple imo, that's one of the drawbacks for it (at least to me).  I really like the whole intricate side profile that certain rings have, this is one is simple but the front view totally makes up for it imo lol.


----------



## Lec8504

The yellow was $10,600. And it was Fancy Yellow..I think, since I told her that I perfer the lighter shade.  The white is $13,800 or something.


----------



## dreamie12

can you show me the Tacori once that you like? =D


----------



## Lec8504

Sure   it's this one..it's from Antiquehalolover on pricescope (I'm not sure if I can link another forum, so if you would like to see more pics then just pm me and I'll link you to her thread hehe).  

I know the Tacori and the Tiffany look nothing alike besides the fact that it's both halo but, I just love both!  How I wish I could get both


----------



## kohl_mascara

Lec, the tacori is GOREGEOUS.  The setting is so intricate and beautifully designed.  The sola's setting is more plain while the tacori has a more "romantic" feel to it.  You have great taste!


----------



## Lec8504

Thanks Kohl..but it was because of you I even stepped into Tiffany in the 1st place hehe!

The sola's side is more "simple" to me but the front profile is WOW. And the finger coverage on the Sola is just amazing. And it's ridiculously sparkly! But I love how the side of the Tacori looks like a crown LOL. 

I have a feeling I'll be going back and forth on the two settings for a while haha.

I'm really bad at deciding, and the bf wants me to choose myself since he said that if I don't like it later on I'll nag at him and say why he didn't tell me to pick the other ring lol.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Lec8504 said:


> Thanks Kohl..but it was because of you I even stepped into Tiffany in the 1st place hehe!
> 
> The sola's side is more "simple" to me but the front profile is WOW. And the finger coverage on the Sola is just amazing. And it's ridiculously sparkly! But I love how the side of the Tacori looks like a crown LOL.
> 
> I have a feeling I'll be going back and forth on the two settings for a while haha.
> 
> *I'm really bad at deciding, and the bf wants me to choose myself since he said that if I don't like it later on I'll nag at him and say why he didn't tell me to pick the other ring lol*.



Your boyfriend is very smart   Take your time deciding.  This is going to be on your hand for a very long time, so don't make any rash decisions or pick a ring you'll regret (though I can't see anyone regretting having any one of these rings!)


----------



## dreamie12

my gosh! that is gorgeous! like kohl said, tiffany is more simple and this one.. its the details!!! it all depends of you like it simple or you love the details..

personally, i want to keep mine simple..thats why i love the sola.. 




Lec8504 said:


> Sure   it's this one..it's from Antiquehalolover on pricescope (I'm not sure if I can link another forum, so if you would like to see more pics then just pm me and I'll link you to her thread hehe).
> 
> I know the Tacori and the Tiffany look nothing alike besides the fact that it's both halo but, I just love both!  How I wish I could get both


----------



## kbella86

OH Gosh I absolutely love that and the price is great too!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

How did I miss this thread!!! I've died and gone to heaven!


----------



## mjlover1977

i keep coming back to this and drooling ... SO hot!


----------



## twitspie

Ditto, defo on my wishlist for a RHR on my five year anniversary...


----------



## merileee

wow - that ring is amazing!  thanks for the pics!


----------



## DMC2

i went to a Tiffany's a week or two ago with my BF to see the sola up close and personal, but they didn't have it--they said that the white diamond sola was not officially available until February, I think they said the 12th.  Anyway they said they'd call me as soon as the store got it in, and I'm dying to see it!!

What do you ladies think of the white diamond?  I absolutely love kohls but I'm not sure if a yellow diamond is right for me.  do you think that the white diamond takes away from the excitement of the ring?


----------



## DMC2

BTW, we are looking at it as an engagement ring!


----------



## kohl_mascara

I think it's gorgeous!  Personally, I think it has more fire than the yellow diamond (not to say the yellow diamond doesn't have any fire, but I can see why it's not for everyone).

I say go for it, but I am ENTIRELY partial to this design


----------



## kohl_mascara

BTW, I THINK the white diamond = soleste and the yellow diamond = sola.  I know some of the SAs are calling the sola the soleste and vice versa, but I think I finally cracked the code/reason why!

DMC2 - I also think the solestes are really well priced since you get more size with the double halos and finger coverage for your buck!


----------



## DMC2

kohl, i think you're right.  i just searched soleste on the tiffany's website and although it did not show the ring, it showed earrings and a necklace with the white diamond.  when i searched sola, it shows the earrings, necklace, and ring with the yellow! sounds like you are right.

i am going to call and see if they have the soleste in so i can see it!  when i was first looking at rings, i was wanting to go for a big stone.  with our budget, i would have to sacrifice some quality in order to get the bigger size i wanted.  the sola looks absolutely stunning (and i've only seen it in pictures) and seems like the best of both worlds--high quality, and the double halo gives it that extra oomph! so the center stone does not necessarily have to be that large.


----------



## kohl_mascara

DMC2 said:


> i am going to call and see if they have the soleste in so i can see it!  when i was first looking at rings, i was wanting to go for a big stone.  with our budget, i would have to sacrifice some quality in order to get the bigger size i wanted.  the sola looks absolutely stunning (and i've only seen it in pictures) and seems like the best of both worlds--high quality, and the double halo gives it that extra oomph! so the center stone does not necessarily have to be that large.



This was exactly my dilemma.  I don't have petite looking hands or fingers.  I wanted at least a 1.75-2 carat (if it was a solitaire) or a 1-1.5 with a halo.  In order for us to do that, we would've gotten I/J color in a VS2/SI1 range.  I wasn't very happy with the color or the clarity.  The Tiffany double halo really helped a lot with getting the finger coverage I wanted without sacrificing quality. I never would have thought I would get an IF stone!!!  And all the stones at Tiffany have good color, are all eye clean, and well cut stones.  My ring is less than a carat but it still looks sizeable


----------



## DMC2

Yeah that sounds exactly like me.  All the stones I've looked at are I/J, VS2/SI1.  My fingers are pretty small, but i want something with that WOW factor.  BTW kohl what size is your ring?  i keep going to your thread and looking at the pics you've posted--there is one that you posted when your fiance let you wear it for the night i think, and it is AMAZING.  it looks so incredibly beautiful i keep going back to it


----------



## kohl_mascara

DMC2 - are you asking for my ring size or the size of the diamond?


----------



## DMC2

sorry, your ring size!


----------



## kohl_mascara

5.5!   What size are you?  I think the sola/soleste definitely has that WOW Factor you are looking for. Everyone ooh'd and ahhh'd over my ring when I wore it to class the day my DF proposed.  It was a definite fireball and sparkled like crazy!!! I think it outshone my classmate's custom 2 carat (though hers could just be dirty).

Thank you for the kind compliment!  I really think it's a gorgeous design. I posted newer pics up after the proposal. . .I am totally in love with it! lol.


----------



## DMC2

I'm a 4!  I just called my Tiffany's and they have a couple of them   I'm going right after work!!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Good luck!


----------



## DMC2

well, i am speechless.  it is amazing!!!!!!  i took some pictures on my crappy phone. if i can figure out how to upload i will later, but the ring is really amazing!!! i am absolutely in love with it!! now i have to bring my BF back with me so he can take a look, i went right after work and he was stuck working late so couldn't meet me, and i couldn't wait until tomorrow!!!

hopefully we will be ring twins kohl, i'll be your white diamond counterpart!! :sunnies


----------



## kohl_mascara

DMC2 said:


> well, i am speechless.  it is amazing!!!!!!  i took some pictures on my crappy phone. if i can figure out how to upload i will later, but the ring is really amazing!!! i am absolutely in love with it!! now i have to bring my BF back with me so he can take a look, i went right after work and he was stuck working late so couldn't meet me, and i couldn't wait until tomorrow!!!
> 
> *hopefully we will be ring twins kohl, i'll be your white diamond counterpart!! *:sunnies



That will be so exciting!!!   All you have to do is transfer the photos to the computer, and in the advanced options, click on the paperclip and attach the photos that way  I hope your bf loves it as much as you do!!!


----------



## Bentley1

DMC2 said:


> well, i am speechless.  it is amazing!!!!!!  i took some pictures on my crappy phone. if i can figure out how to upload i will later, but the ring is really amazing!!! i am absolutely in love with it!! now i have to bring my BF back with me so he can take a look, i went right after work and he was stuck working late so couldn't meet me, and i couldn't wait until tomorrow!!!
> 
> hopefully we will be ring twins kohl, i'll be your white diamond counterpart!! :sunnies



Oh I can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## DMC2

Ok, i figured it out!!

The first two pictures are of a 1.01 carat--i cannot remember the specs, but the price was around $16,400.  It was beautiful, but honestly I felt like it was toooo big.  In comparison with the smaller sizes, this one was longer or taller I should say.  Not sure if that makes sense but I liked the more rounded look of the smaller sizes.

The second two are of a FY (or maybe FI?-i have the worst memory) .92 carat.  I also can't remember the specs  but this one was a little over $14,000.  I tried this one on to get an idea of size on my finger because in the white diamond they had only 4 rings in the store (one of them was the 1.01 and the other three were .42 and below), so I tried the yellow since it would be closer in size to my range, which is probably about .65-.82.  It is beautiful but I still think it might be a little too big--reminds me more of a cocktail ring than an engagement ring IMO.

My crappy phone camera does this ring NO justice at all.  It is so incredibly sparkly and I fell in love immediately!!


----------



## DMC2

my finger is a size 4 if that helps.  i loveeee the picture of the yellow one that shows a little sparkle!!


----------



## twitspie

Stuuuuuuuuuning ring!
I personally thonk the last photo of the yellow looks the best on your hand size wise.  I think due to the double halo this style of ring does look like too much of a cocktail ring and a bit ott for an eng ring.  I think dainty with a tonne of sparkle will look beautiful!!!!

ENJOY x


----------



## kohl_mascara

I think 1 carat is too much too -  I tried on a 1.02 and it looked too. . .rectangular! haha.  I like it more square looking (like the yellow sola one you tried on  it's so beautiful)!  They both look gorgeous on you!! But I still prefer the sola!! lol


----------



## DMC2

haha yes, rectangular is a good way to describe it...that's what i was trying to say when i said it was tall, but i think i was just confusing haha.  i have my SA looking for anywhere from a .65-.85 in our price range.  I hope he finds something great!


----------



## DMC2

it seems like are a limited number of rings available from tiffany's stock.  there were two that my SA found that we are going to go look at!  it just makes me nervous because i don't want to jump on something and then regret it later!!  plus i think my BF was thinking he would have a couple more months before he'd take the plunge and buy the ring!! we'll see though


----------



## kohl_mascara

I hope he finds something great also!!! *crosses fingers*


----------



## twitspie

Would you mind me asking the rough price for a .6?


----------



## DMC2

hmmm i'm really not sure.  but if i had to guess somewhere in the $8000 or $9000's and up depending on color and clarity.  that really is just a barely educated guess though, sorry!!


----------



## DMC2

the .42 was about $5,400 if that helps


----------



## twitspie

Thats pretty reasonable for tiffanys
I hope they find your drean ring for you!


----------



## kohl_mascara

DMC2 said:


> it seems like are a limited number of rings available from tiffany's stock.  there were two that my SA found that we are going to go look at!  it just makes me nervous because i don't want to jump on something and then regret it later!!  plus i think my BF was thinking he would have a couple more months before he'd take the plunge and buy the ring!! we'll see though



 I convinced my bf to buy the ring 6 months before he was ready to buy !! hehe.  He saw HOW much I loved the ring and knew it would make me happy (that, in addition to the limited Tiffany stock) so he eventually caved.  There is a 30 day return/exchange policy but I agree that you should wait if you have any qualms/hesitation about this purchase.  Have you looked anywhere else?  Tiffany was actually one of the last stores I went to to look at for e-rings (I started out looking at Costco rings, then moved to custom jewelry stores in downtown LA, then finally made my way up to HW, Cartier, Tiff!)

If anything, you can just look and have a serious sit and talk with your bf to see if that's what the two of you decide on.  They have wonderful financing too - as little as 35% down over 12 months 0% interest!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

DMC2 said:


> the .42 was about $5,400 if that helps



I tried on a .42 at my local Tiffany also. .. I wonder if this is the same ring that got transferred?  I also wrote in my prior post it was around $5k haha. What a small world (if it is the ring!)


----------



## DMC2

lucky you!!! i really don't have any hesitation but i don't want to push BF tooo much, i will feel it out once we get there haha.  i know that he will take care of me so i'm going to leave it in his hands.  i think the plan is for him to come to T&Co with me so he can see the ring, and see how much i love it...then i will let him work with the SA to find the perfect one, and i will step in only if i need to. honestly with a ring as gorgeous as this, it would be hard to screw up!


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ hehe, yup, that's basically what I did!  Goood luck dear~!


----------



## kohl_mascara

I'm sure when he realizes how much you love it, he'll cave just like mine!


----------



## DMC2

i hope so!!!


----------



## Bentley1

OMG looks amazing!!! Thanks for posting! The 1.01 looks SO big. 

Good luck finding the perfect one! Definitely can't go wrong with this design!


----------



## QueenCoco

kohl_mascara said:


> I convinced my bf to buy the ring 6 months before he was ready to buy !! hehe. He saw HOW much I loved the ring and knew it would make me happy (that, in addition to the limited Tiffany stock) so he eventually caved. There is a 30 day return/exchange policy but I agree that you should wait if you have any qualms/hesitation about this purchase. Have you looked anywhere else? Tiffany was actually one of the last stores I went to to look at for e-rings (I started out looking at Costco rings, then moved to custom jewelry stores in downtown LA, then finally made my way up to HW, Cartier, Tiff!)
> 
> If anything, you can just look and have a serious sit and talk with your bf to see if that's what the two of you decide on. They have wonderful financing too - as little as 35% down over 12 months 0% interest!!!


 

Kohl, HES DF now! Not your BF


----------



## whoops

kohl_mascara said:


> I convinced my bf to buy the ring 6 months before he was ready to buy !! hehe.  He saw HOW much I loved the ring and knew it would make me happy (that, in addition to the limited Tiffany stock) so he eventually caved.  There is a 30 day return/exchange policy but I agree that you should wait if you have any qualms/hesitation about this purchase.  Have you looked anywhere else?  Tiffany was actually one of the last stores I went to to look at for e-rings (I started out looking at Costco rings, then moved to custom jewelry stores in downtown LA, then finally made my way up to HW, Cartier, Tiff!)
> 
> If anything, you can just look and have a serious sit and talk with your bf to see if that's what the two of you decide on.  They have wonderful financing too - as little as 35% down over 12 months 0% interest!!!



Me and you are just too alike! 

I also started at Costco then I talked our family friend who owns a jewelry store about making a custom ring.... then we saw Tacori and it was over!... we even jumped to HW & Cartier & Tiff about a week ago when I went crazy and was seriously going to forget about the ring because it was just stressful. My back up was the ribbon ring from Tiff. But the BF vetoed it and is keeping me to the Tacori. I even offered this morning to just take the full budget and put it ALL into the diamond and i'll get setting later... he said no. Before he totally let me have my way and now he is saying what his opinion is more which i like a lot more because it takes the guess work out of me. Now we are debating hearts & arrows versus august vintage round/Old European Cut.... But each time I see your Sola.... It makes me want to take another look at tiff. Lol.

I'm so happy you finally get to wear your ring permanently! I'm looking around April to realistically get the ring on my hand.... but BF promises it'll be within a week of the day he receives it!


----------



## kohl_mascara

QueenCoCo - you are so right!  Forgive me, I forget that he's my DF!  It feels strange. . .weird and totally foreign referring to him as that!!

whoops - thank goodness your bf is not making you wait like mine!  I had to wait over a month to finally realize the ring on my hand!  I am really excited that you are looking at OEC and august cuts. . .those are amazing stones.  If I didn't fall in love with the sola, I would've gone the vintage route and gotten an estate type ring with either an OEC cut or the old mine cut.  I love the romantic feel of them!  How is the ring search going?  Any luck with your diamonds?  I know you are very persistent and will get the ring of your dreams - when it FINALLY happens it is the BEST feeling in the WORLD and you realize all that pain was all worth it!!


----------



## whoops

I've been so overwhelmed with school and work it's been a mess. We restarted the search for a 1.15 round h&a g vs1-2 and nothing came up at all. I emailed her again to try for the Old Euro Rounds and see how that goes... but I'm not sure if they are more scarce than the true hearts and arrows so i'm just all out of luck! But I think the Old Euro one will match the Tacori band very well. So here is hoping... we really had wanted to find the diamond by now so the setting can start be made but it doesn't seem possible. I'm even debating going the August Vintage Cushion route is that doesn't work out because the setting has a cushion halo anyways?

I can't wait to have that ring permanently on my finger. I'm already so attached to my right hand trinity ring. I keep fidgeting with it in class as i'm trying to stay awake. Rolling it on and off... but i want something shiny and sparkly for my left hand!

The only downside for us is that the BF really wants to get married in August for a destination wedding so I told him I have no idea how i'm going to send out save the dates without a proposal and people need to take time off work.... so realistically we thinking January/February of 2012.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Destination wedding!  How romantic! The ring search was super hectic. I also think the august vintage cut will go nicely with the tacori.  Both are very beautiful, romantic looking pieces.  But I am no expert. I am so glad you are on this forum so that skphotoimages and ame can help you. They are both sooo knowledgeable about diamonds!  With their help, you can never go wrong!  I ended up going to Tiffany because I literally got so burnt out, I gave up and needed Tiffany to pick the diamond for me!  I know - the super lazy way out.  I'm glad you are picking out your own diamond because it really makes the process more special.  Good luck sweetie. You will persevere!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Any news DMC2???  How did your bf like it?

BTW, I went onto the Tiffany website again and saw that they renamed the Sola (yellow diamond ring with double halo) to the Soleste!  How confusing.


----------



## DearBuddha

I finally saw this baby in person yesterday. My jaw dropped-absolutely gorgeous and so, so, so sparkly! My birthday is coming up in a few weeks; I wonder if I can talk the hubs into buying me one, lol


----------



## clanalois

I was initially about to take the plunge on a Leon Mege Adrianna halo, but after seeing this...

As some of you may or may not know, my devotion to Tiffany since my childhood has been unrelenting. It was quite difficult for me to even consider anything besides Tiffany, even for earrings, watches, etc. My E-ring (classic 6-prong), birthday present (Legacy Aquamarine) and many other pieces are from Tiffany...I was ABOUT to step outside the box on an anniversary ring!

Not any longer! I'm sticking with Tiffany! 

Gorgeous photos Kohl_mascara. You can easily see that the F center is whiter than the G surrounding double halo.

And CONGRATULATIONS on your engagement on V-day! How sweet!


----------



## kohl_mascara

clanalois said:


> I was initially about to take the plunge on a Leon Mege Adrianna halo, but after seeing this...
> 
> As some of you may or may not know, my devotion to Tiffany since my childhood has been unrelenting. It was quite difficult for me to even consider anything besides Tiffany, even for earrings, watches, etc. My E-ring (classic 6-prong), birthday present (Legacy Aquamarine) and many other pieces are from Tiffany...I was ABOUT to step outside the box on an anniversary ring!
> 
> Not any longer! I'm sticking with Tiffany!
> 
> Gorgeous photos Kohl_mascara. You can easily see that the F center is whiter than the G surrounding double halo.
> 
> And CONGRATULATIONS on your engagement on V-day! How sweet!



I have seen BOTH your Tiffany rings and I am in .  I hope to get a legacy myself as a RHR one of these days!!

I hope you get the sola as an anniversary gift - it is truly a wonderful, beautiful and truly unique piece!!!  And thank you very much for your kind words - I am definitely enjoying being engaged!!


----------



## Brina_ca

same here, i like your yellow diamond more!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Dear_Buddha - I hope you get it for your birthday!! The ring is a true fireball sparkler!!

Brina -  thank you!!  I can't wait until it's back from resizing!!


----------



## DMC2

kohl, i was out of town this weekend, but we are going Friday to look at it!  My SA ordered two in that our in our price range for us to look at.  ::fingers crossed!::

i also noticed the name change on the website, i guess they are confused about what they want to call it haha


----------



## surfergirljen

I think they ARE confused! I saw that Khol had thought she figured it out, that sola was yellow and soleste was white but it seems like now they use "soleste" to specify 2 halos and sola to signify one? So confusing!!!

Khol I meant to ask you - is your new ring still Fancy Yellow? It almost looks Fancy Intense in your latest pics, it's so golden! Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## DMC2

dragging my BF to tiffany's today to look at the sola! i'll let you ladies know how it goes!!


----------



## twitspie

plstake some pics! enjoy!


----------



## kohl_mascara

DMC2 said:


> dragging my BF to tiffany's today to look at the sola! i'll let you ladies know how it goes!!



I'm crossing my fingers for you!!! Can't wait to hear what happens!!


----------



## DMC2

well, the BF seems to have liked it!  unfortunately he did not cave and buy it for me today though like your DF did kohl!  so hopefully i will be the proud owner of a sola/soleste sometime in the next couple of months, but for now i will have to live without it!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Aww, it's okay!! My fiance didn't buy it the first or even second time we saw it.  You have to come up with a strategy and have him warm him up to the idea of him spending $$$ on this ring! Continue taking him to look at the ring and compare it to other ones (Honey, look at this solitaire!  It's smaller than the soleste but it's twice the price!) .  Then that's all he'll be able to see as well!  LOL.


----------



## whoops

kohl_mascara said:


> Aww, it's okay!! My fiance didn't buy it the first or even second time we saw it.  You have to come up with a strategy and have him warm him up to the idea of him spending $$$ on this ring! Continue taking him to look at the ring and compare it to other ones (Honey, look at this solitaire!  It's smaller than the soleste but it's twice the price!) .  Then that's all he'll be able to see as well!  LOL.



Lol you are funny kohl! You are also so very lucky to have a bf, I mean fiancé! That is willing to buy you what he knows will make you happy!

last part reminds me of how I show my bf purses or shoes! I purposely point out ones on display that cost more before I have the sa pull out the one I really want. I'm paying for it anyway but this way he doesn't think I'm crazy.... Or crazier!


----------



## surfergirljen

Okay this is going to sound SO bad DMC2 - LOL! But think of men like frogs... they say if you drop a frog in boiling hot water he'll hop out (horrible thought! I have NOT tried this for the record!!!   ) ... but if you put him in lukewarm water and slowly raise the temperature on them, they'll stay in until they (gulp) boil to death! 

Okay I told you that would sound bad! But I think men need a bit of time to get used to the sticker shock of a ring/jewelry... and then after some time they accept that it is what it is and eventually they might even throw a few thousand more in (like Khol's DF who upgraded a bit without her knowing!) to get their "money's worth"... as in if you're going to spend $10,000 you might as well spend $12,000 and get your DF's dream ring. KWIM?  Be patient - you'll have your sola/solest/whatever they are calling it soon! 

... and then the threat of a price increase tends to put a little fire under the butt of any frugal frog prince!


----------



## surfergirljen

twitspie said:


> Would you mind me asking the rough price for a .6?



If a .68 with excellent stats in FY is about in the $9,000's and a .75 FI is $11,600... I'd guess a .6 with FI (more expensive than FY, middle colour range) would be about $7-8,000? 

The .5's are around $5200 I think. So I'd say $7500 is a good guess. But it is more dependant on colour than anything. Good luck!


----------



## DMC2

hahaha OH MY GOSH--kohl and sufergirljen you are too funny!!  i will keep you all posted!! i think my BF will eventually take the plunge, but i think that he wants a couple more months to save up and then the purchase won't feel as big?  i don't know..i'm the complete opposite.  i'm like, why don't you just get the big spending over with now and then you can save up later!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

whoops said:


> Lol you are funny kohl! You are also so very lucky to have a bf, I mean fiancé! That is willing to buy you what he knows will make you happy!
> 
> last part reminds me of how I show my bf purses or shoes! I purposely point out ones on display that cost more before I have the sa pull out the one I really want. I'm paying for it anyway but this way he doesn't think I'm crazy.... Or crazier!



LOL.  We are two peas in a pod!! 

DMC2 - Why don't you tell your bf your reasoning??  It's perfectly sound! I mean. . .saving now vs. later - in the end you still have money right???


----------



## DMC2

haha I have tried.  He is more practical than that.  My reasoning doesn't really work, because I buy now, and "save later" until I find something else that I want and then the whole "saving" gets pushed back further and further!  I am also dying for a Cartier Love bracelet, and the price increase is killing me!! BF said I could have it, but then I'd have to wait longer for the Sola/Soleste.  I could wait on the Love bracelet but I feel like by the time I get it, it will be at least $1,500 more than it is right now if Cartier keeps continuing this trend of ridiculous price increases!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Honestly, I would say get the Love bracelet.  If you think about it, the price increases at Cartier are REALLY aggressive.  I am positive that they JUST had a price increase in December (and I'm sure they will have more . . .).  Tiffany's last price increase was in February, but before that I believe it was sometime in the spring/summer (and I don't think the last price increase affected engagement rings).  I don't think the sola/soleste will go up that much . . .AND I was looking at ebay and the love bracelets sell for well over 3k.  That's a great resell value (not that you will resell it) but I know e-rings don't sell NEARLY as well or as high as the Love bracelet in relation to their retail value.  I know I am babbling (I'm currently in a Saturday morning class and my brain is the consistency of cottage cheese right now) but I think in the end, the Love bracelet is the better investment NOW.  And you only have to wait a little bit longer and you'll get your dream ring and then you'll have both!  I think that's totally worth it!


----------



## clanalois

kohl_mascara said:


> Aww, it's okay!! My fiance didn't buy it the first or even second time we saw it.  You have to come up with a strategy and have him warm him up to the idea of him spending $$$ on this ring! Continue taking him to look at the ring and compare it to other ones (Honey, look at this solitaire!  It's smaller than the soleste but it's twice the price!) .  Then that's all he'll be able to see as well!  LOL.



Haha that's really cute, what a great strategy!


----------



## surprise

I just got this ring for my engagement!  I posted pics in the engagement ring thread, but here they are again:


----------



## lanasyogamama

It's GORGEOUS Surprise, congrats!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

SURPRISE IT IS STUNNING!!! What are the specs, it looks HUGE! Congrats on your engagement!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Contessa

Gorgeous!!! Love the Sola!


----------



## surprise

Thanks ladies!! It is 0.78ct center, 1.22 total weight -- I know, it is crazy how big it looks! It's an I color, VS1, and all the pave stones are VS1-VVS1.

I am still waiting on them to give me the card with the full specs, so I can't tell you about cut, other than it looks stunning and Tiffany focuses on cut most from what I have read.  It really is a dazzler.  I can't stop staring at it.  And it has great finger coverage.  

Oh also, it is finally on the Tiff website (checked today), listed as the Soleste under e-rings!


----------



## bb10lue

Love the soleste...wish they had that when we were ring shopping!! Look at that finger coverage!!


----------



## faye119

Love it! So beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## surprise

Thank you!!

Here are a couple of pics so you can see the setting better:


----------



## kohl_mascara

It's BEAUTIFUL!!!  Yay my white/colorless diamond soleste sister!!  I have the yellow diamond version!  I love how HUGE it looks, congrats!!  

And I have been checking Tiffany's website for the soleste every now and then and was wondering when they would post it - and they finally have it!  Yay!


----------



## twitspie

That is a beautiful ring...congrats


----------



## Chelsea V

kohl_mascara said:


> It's BEAUTIFUL!!!  Yay my white/colorless diamond soleste sister!!  I have the yellow diamond version!  I love how HUGE it looks, congrats!!
> 
> And I have been checking Tiffany's website for the soleste every now and then and was wondering when they would post it - and they finally have it!  Yay!




I'm kind of glad to know that I'm not the only one checking every few days to see it pop up.  I got prettttttttttty excited when I saw it hit the site!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Chelsea V said:


> I'm kind of glad to know that I'm not the only one checking every few days to see it pop up.  I got prettttttttttty excited when I saw it hit the site!



LOL, I'm a BIG fan of the Soleste style!  I am kind of upset that they kept changing the name on us, so the name of the thread is outdated, but oh well!  It's totally an e-ring style (even though the SAs say that my yellow diamond soleste is more of a "cocktail ring") and I have been wondering when they would add it to the e-ring list. I'm excited that the Soleste is getting more and more popular and that more and more people are getting this ring!!  Are you planning on getting this ring?


----------



## surprise

Thanks kohl!! I have been lurking for a while, and actually found this thread when I was looking to see if anyone had checked the ring out since it wasn't on the site!  I love your yellow diamond one as well.  It is so unique.

I went to the story with my DF planning on getting a Legacy and fell in love with this baby immediately! We are both VERY happy with the purchase. It really is a work of art.  Maybe I'll get an aquamarine (my birthstone) Legacy RHR somewhere down the line.


----------



## Chelsea V

kohl_mascara said:


> LOL, I'm a BIG fan of the Soleste style!  I am kind of upset that they kept changing the name on us, so the name of the thread is outdated, but oh well!  It's totally an e-ring style (even though the SAs say that my yellow diamond soleste is more of a "cocktail ring") and I have been wondering when they would add it to the e-ring list. I'm excited that the Soleste is getting more and more popular and that more and more people are getting this ring!!  Are you planning on getting this ring?



lol that's a loaded question.  Not exactly planning, but my BF and I have been together five years this month.  And maybe in the next 2-3 years hopefully.  But I  tiffany and recently became ring obsessed.  It's an ADDICTION.  I  your sola (soleste, WHATEVER) The soleste and the novo are my favorites! .


----------



## DMC2

Congrats!!! It's looks great on you!!!!!!

Everytime I see this I fall in love with it again, hopefully I'll own one sometime soon as well!!!!


----------



## DMC2

now that it's officially on the tiffany's website i'll be staring at it all day long


----------



## kohl_mascara

Chelsea V said:


> lol that's a loaded question.  Not exactly planning, but my BF and I have been together five years this month.  And maybe in the next 2-3 years hopefully.  But I  tiffany and recently became ring obsessed.  It's an ADDICTION.  I  your sola (soleste, WHATEVER) The soleste and the novo are my favorites! .



Thank you!    I see you're a cushion diamond fan! Haha, the novo is gorgeous, but I need a 1.5+ carat for it to look good on my finger, so the soleste was most the economical way for me and my DF to achieve the look without the $$$ 

DMC2 - I just KNOW you will get one soon!!!  It was made for your finger


----------



## Breakfast@Tiffs

I love the Tiffany Soleste, I was always flaying between the Novo, but as soon as tried on the Soleste, I died and went to heaven.
I am not sure which size to go for as of yet, most probably depends on finger coverage and value for money. Currently deciding on the .88, especially as it looks so beautiful above on you 'Kohl_Mascara' and I wear a size 5.5.
The SA at Tiffanys came back with some facts and figures:
.88 F VVS1 $12,200
.77 H VVS1 $11,100
.73 G VS1 $10,600
.78 H VVS1 $11,700
1.06 G VS2 $15,900
1.08 G VS2 $16,200
1.08 H VVS2 $16,500
1.01 H VVS1 $16.500

Tough decision...sorry this was so long.


----------



## trojan21

Breakfast@Tiffs said:


> I love the Tiffany Soleste, I was always flaying between the Novo, but as soon as tried on the Soleste, I died and went to heaven.
> I am not sure which size to go for as of yet, most probably depends on finger coverage and value for money. Currently deciding on the .88, especially as it looks so beautiful above on you 'Kohl_Mascara' and I wear a size 5.5.
> The SA at Tiffanys came back with some facts and figures:
> .88 F VVS1 $12,200
> .77 H VVS1 $11,100
> .73 G VS1 $10,600
> .78 H VVS1 $11,700
> 1.06 G VS2 $15,900
> 1.08 G VS2 $16,200
> 1.08 H VVS2 $16,500
> 1.01 H VVS1 $16.500
> 
> Tough decision...sorry this was so long.



This is a really nice ring.  I was contemplating this when I saw it in the store but I ended up getting the Novo for my girlfriend instead (she's a size 4.25).  

With the double halo, I think the rings you listed would probably make it look bigger than a 1.5 ct.  I think those are good choices.  Not sure what your budget is but I would sacrifice on clarity since you can't see the difference between a VVS and VS without a microscope.  Color is subjective.  With that in mind, I would go for the 1.08 G or 1.06 G since you will notice the color (if any) before you would the clarity.

Can't wait to see what you decide on


----------



## surfergirljen

Hey Breakfast at Tiffs!

One thing I can say about TIffany's diamonds is they are GORGEOUS. I have a 1.5 classic in VS2 and it is absolutely EYE CLEAN - I've looked at it in every light and even though you can see almost the entire diamond in this setting it looks perfect! There is light light feathering listed in the diamond report but it's not visible to the eye. SO... do not let the VVS1/VS2 factor into your decision - go for colour and size! Especially in this setting where you won't really see it from the sides.  I'm still looking for my perfect pear pendant stone and am not even letting clarity enter the equation - anything over VS2 is fine with me! 
Good luck! SO exciting!


----------



## surfergirljen

Breakfast@Tiffs said:


> I love the Tiffany Soleste, I was always flaying between the Novo, but as soon as tried on the Soleste, I died and went to heaven.
> I am not sure which size to go for as of yet, most probably depends on finger coverage and value for money. Currently deciding on the .88, especially as it looks so beautiful above on you 'Kohl_Mascara' and I wear a size 5.5.
> The SA at Tiffanys came back with some facts and figures:
> .88 F VVS1 $12,200
> .77 H VVS1 $11,100
> .73 G VS1 $10,600
> .78 H VVS1 $11,700
> 1.06 G VS2 $15,900
> 1.08 G VS2 $16,200
> 1.08 H VVS2 $16,500
> 1.01 H VVS1 $16.500
> 
> Tough decision...sorry this was so long.



No worries, we all love this stuff!
My two cents would be that given the price difference between the .88 F (which sounds GORGEOUS!) and the 1.01 H, I wouldn't pay that much more for a slightly bigger stone. In this setting, the halos will get bigger the smaller the centre stone is and I'll bet it would be really hard to even see the difference between the two. .13 carats even in a solitaire isn't much of a difference... and it's $4K more for a much lower colour! 

If you do go over 1 carat save your money and get a VS2...


----------



## kohl_mascara

Breakfast@Tiffs said:


> I love the Tiffany Soleste, I was always flaying between the Novo, but as soon as tried on the Soleste, I died and went to heaven.
> I am not sure which size to go for as of yet, most probably depends on finger coverage and value for money. Currently deciding on the .88, especially as it looks so beautiful above on you 'Kohl_Mascara' and I wear a size 5.5.
> The SA at Tiffanys came back with some facts and figures:
> .88 F VVS1 $12,200
> .77 H VVS1 $11,100
> .73 G VS1 $10,600
> .78 H VVS1 $11,700
> 1.06 G VS2 $15,900
> 1.08 G VS2 $16,200
> 1.08 H VVS2 $16,500
> 1.01 H VVS1 $16.500
> 
> Tough decision...sorry this was so long.



That is a tough decision!!  Keep in mind that anything under 1 carat will be more of a squarish cushion cut center whereas the 1 carat + sizes are rectangular shaped. I preferred the square cut cushion so I went for under 1 carat, but if you like the look of a longer rectangle, I would get the 1.06 G VS2  If you want more of a square cushion cut, I would get the .88 carat F color since it's only $500 more than the .78 H color


----------



## Breakfast@Tiffs

Thank-you all for the advice. I am going to see what else the SA comes back with, but as of now the .88F is really appealing to me


----------



## surfergirljen

Good call!    Cannot wait to see it - F will be like white ice surrounded by more ice!!!


----------



## surprise

surprise said:


> Thanks ladies!! It is 0.78ct center, 1.22 total weight -- I know, it is crazy how big it looks! It's an I color, VS1, and all the pave stones are VS1-VVS1.
> 
> I am still waiting on them to give me the card with the full specs, so I can't tell you about cut, other than it looks stunning and Tiffany focuses on cut most from what I have read.  It really is a dazzler.  I can't stop staring at it.  And it has great finger coverage.
> 
> Oh also, it is finally on the Tiff website (checked today), listed as the Soleste under e-rings!



Whoops typo. It's an H color. Just got the diamond card from tiffs


----------



## tiffanylove

OMG THAT'S GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Essie_girl

Hi everyone, this is my first post.  My boyfriend and I have been looking at rings, and ever since I saw the Soleste I can't stop thinking about it.  I've looked at everyones photos, and it really is so beautiful.  

My price range is around $4000-$5000, and I'm not sure what to do.  I've been in contact with a SA, and that budget gets me anywhere between .3 carats to .42.  For that money I could get a larger stone, but I would always think about the dazzling features of the Soleste.  I am only 5' tall, and my hands are petite and my fingers are very short if this helps.  If you have any input I would appreciate it, thanks.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Essie_girl said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post.  My boyfriend and I have been looking at rings, and ever since I saw the Soleste I can't stop thinking about it.  I've looked at everyones photos, and it really is so beautiful.
> 
> My price range is around $4000-$5000, and I'm not sure what to do.  I've been in contact with a SA, and that budget gets me anywhere between .3 carats to .42.  For that money I could get a larger stone, but I would always think about the dazzling features of the Soleste.  I am only 5' tall, and my hands are petite and my fingers are very short if this helps.  If you have any input I would appreciate it, thanks.



This ring is sooo beautiful.  The workmanship is amazing and all Tiffany diamonds are fiery and gorgeous.  If you have tiny fingers then a .30-.42 would be an okay size but if you want bigger, then you might have to go the custom route. I know dreamie's DF custom made one for her here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/my-new-engagement-ring-from-valentines-day-2011-a-663993.html
Her ring is equally gorgeous and she was able to make some changes to the ring which fit her taste. If you are bent on having an e-ring from Tiffany like I was, there is no shame in getting a smaller diamond!  If you only like the style and don't particularly care about the name/brand, I would go to a jeweler and see if he can custom make one for you. I hope this helps!


----------



## DMC2

Essie_girl, I think you should go to Tiffany's and try on a soleste that is in your price range and make your decision from there.  The finger coverage from this ring is substantial.  If you try one on in your price range and you love it, I would say go for it!  Don't let the specs/carat size get to you too much...if it's what you love, who cares about the details?  To me, you can't go wrong with a ring from Tiffany's no matter what the size!

If you do go try it on, take pics and share them with us!!

side note: still no soleste for me!  BF says he will propose "sometime in 2011." haha hopefully sooner than later!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

DMC2 said:


> Essie_girl, I think you should go to Tiffany's and try on a soleste that is in your price range and make your decision from there.  The finger coverage from this ring is substantial.  If you try one on in your price range and you love it, I would say go for it!  Don't let the specs/carat size get to you too much...if it's what you love, who cares about the details?  To me, you can't go wrong with a ring from Tiffany's no matter what the size!
> 
> If you do go try it on, take pics and share them with us!!
> 
> side note: still no soleste for me!  BF says he will propose "sometime in 2011." haha hopefully sooner than later!!!



 My thoughts will be with you!  I'll be chanting "sooner than later, sooner than later"! 

BTW, I read that there is some talk that Tiffany will be making matching wedding bands for the soleste!  I am so excited!!


----------



## Contessa

kohl_mascara said:


> BTW, I read that there is some talk that Tiffany will be making matching wedding bands for the soleste! I am so excited!!


 
Well there's an option for you! Something to look forward to!


----------



## whoops

kohl_mascara said:


> My thoughts will be with you!  I'll be chanting "sooner than later, sooner than later"!
> 
> BTW, I read that there is some talk that Tiffany will be making matching wedding bands for the soleste!  I am so excited!!



When u say sooner than later, the song started playing in my head... Haha

I hope they make a band before your wedding! I've definitely seen a lot of double halos growing in popularity. And the white soleste is definitely showing up on wedding boards now.... Personally I'm all about the yellow! My friend is trying to convince her husband to get the yellow soleste as a RHR for their 5 yr anni.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Contessa said:


> Well there's an option for you! Something to look forward to!



Haha, yes!  But I think in the end we probably will go the custom route to save money.  I am just curious what this band will look like!


----------



## whoops

kohl_mascara said:


> Haha, yes!  But I think in the end we probably will go the custom route to save money.  I am just curious what this band will look like!



I haven't seen a band ive loved that didn't appear to take away from the actual ring so it'll be interesting to see what they come up with.

Custom is definitely going to be cheaper than Tiff, but I have a feeling you will end up with a t&co band in the end.... Hehe just my guess! But then again I was set on the matching for my ring but didn't like the look together as much so you never know!


----------



## kohl_mascara

whoops said:


> When u say sooner than later, the song started playing in my head... Haha
> 
> I hope they make a band before your wedding! I've definitely seen a lot of double halos growing in popularity. And the white soleste is definitely showing up on wedding boards now.... Personally I'm all about the yellow! My friend is trying to convince her husband to get the yellow soleste as a RHR for their 5 yr anni.



I noticed that too.  I did a search for "Tiffany soleste ring" on google just for fun and I saw a few ladies with the soleste that aren't on tpf!  In fact, that's how I found out that Tiffany is making a matching w-band!


----------



## Contessa

kohl_mascara said:


> Haha, yes! But I think in the end we probably will go the custom route to save money. I am just curious what this band will look like!


 
You and me both! It will be interesting to see what they come up with.

I still like the Novo band & I feel it compliments your ring beautifully. 

Kohl, your ring, regardless of whether it's Tiffany or not, is stunning. Remember, "fancy" diamonds have now become rare and highly sought-after. Your fancy yellow will ALWAYS be in style due to it's rarity. It's an outstanding ring and one to wear in pride. 

I'm still searching for my rare pale blue diamond. No rush


----------



## kohl_mascara

Contessa said:


> You and me both! It will be interesting to see what they come up with.
> 
> I still like the Novo band & I feel it compliments your ring beautifully.
> 
> Kohl, your ring, regardless of whether it's Tiffany or not, is stunning. Remember, "fancy" diamonds have now become rare and highly sought-after. Your fancy yellow will ALWAYS be in style due to it's rarity. It's an outstanding ring and one to wear in pride.
> 
> I'm still searching for my rare pale blue diamond. No rush



You are amazing!!    You also always give the best advice as well!  I think the novo is beautiful, but I know I can get a novo-esque band (one I hope will be as beautiful as yours), for less the Tiffany price! You've definitely inspired me to go beyond the brand name to the custom route.  I can only imagine your blue diamond. . . the rarest of the fancy colored diamonds . . .


----------



## whoops

kohl_mascara said:


> You are amazing!!    You also always give the best advice as well!  I think the novo is beautiful, but I know I can get a novo-esque band (one I hope will be as beautiful as yours), for less the Tiffany price! You've definitely inspired me to go beyond the brand name to the custom route.  I can only imagine your blue diamond. . . the rarest of the fancy colored diamonds . . .



Aww I hope you didnt take my comment as custom is bad. Afterall it's what I'm going for! 

Can't wait to see what you decide!


----------



## kohl_mascara

whoops said:


> Aww I hope you didnt take my comment as custom is bad. Afterall it's what I'm going for!
> 
> Can't wait to see what you decide!



Oh no, of course I know you didn't!    Thank you!  I'm curious as to what I pick as well. . .haha.  I always surprise myself!


----------



## Jeanxy

Essie_girl said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post.  My boyfriend and I have been looking at rings, and ever since I saw the Soleste I can't stop thinking about it.  I've looked at everyones photos, and it really is so beautiful.
> 
> My price range is around $4000-$5000, and I'm not sure what to do.  I've been in contact with a SA, and that budget gets me anywhere between .3 carats to .42.  For that money I could get a larger stone, but I would always think about the dazzling features of the Soleste.  I am only 5' tall, and my hands are petite and my fingers are very short if this helps.  If you have any input I would appreciate it, thanks.



I went to Tiffany's a couple of weeks ago with the intention to check out the beautiful yellow diamonds and absolutely fell in love with the white soleste.  I am very petite myself and my ring size is 3.75! The soleste in 0.4 carat centre had more than adequate finger coverage.  I never thought I would get anything less than a 1.0 carat centre, but after seeing this beauty, I really couldn't go much bigger.  I don't want the ring to overtake my hand so I am opting for a smaller diamond.  I even shocked myself with this thought sometimes! Ultimately it will be my bf who will decide on the ring and specs but I have to say, you won't be disappointed with the soleste regardless of carat size.  I hope this helps!!


----------



## frosted

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-_2vVVLCudW8/Tcn38fN9k9I/AAAAAAAACSA/2LfbdAP-Jqw/s1600/Apr+11-565.jpg

My amazing husband surprised me for our 10th anniversary/Mother's Day with this sparkler.

I know everyone loves to hear the stats: 
1.22 carats, F, VS2 (as far as I know, before the papers come).

It is one impressive ring.  I have a size 6ish finger (if that helps anyone) and this ring has gotten LOTS of attention in its few short days on my finger.

Now, if only I can stop drooling over it all day long!


----------



## misshcouture

wow congrats ^ !!!!!!!!!!!!  It is a beauty


----------



## kohl_mascara

frosted said:


> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-_2vVVLCudW8/Tcn38fN9k9I/AAAAAAAACSA/2LfbdAP-Jqw/s1600/Apr+11-565.jpg
> 
> My amazing husband surprised me for our 10th anniversary/Mother's Day with this sparkler.
> 
> I know everyone loves to hear the stats:
> 1.22 carats, F, VS2 (as far as I know, before the papers come).
> 
> It is one impressive ring.  I have a size 6ish finger (if that helps anyone) and this ring has gotten LOTS of attention in its few short days on my finger.
> 
> Now, if only I can stop drooling over it all day long!



Beautiful ring and congrats!!  You are a very very lucky lady!!!


----------



## brulee

Beautiful! What a sweet husband. Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## surfergirljen

frosted said:


> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-_2vVVLCudW8/Tcn38fN9k9I/AAAAAAAACSA/2LfbdAP-Jqw/s1600/Apr+11-565.jpg
> 
> My amazing husband surprised me for our 10th anniversary/Mother's Day with this sparkler.
> 
> I know everyone loves to hear the stats:
> 1.22 carats, F, VS2 (as far as I know, before the papers come).
> 
> It is one impressive ring.  I have a size 6ish finger (if that helps anyone) and this ring has gotten LOTS of attention in its few short days on my finger.
> 
> Now, if only I can stop drooling over it all day long!



oh so pretty!!! makes me want a ring now... again!!!


----------



## Lanier

frosted said:


> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-_2vVVLCudW8/Tcn38fN9k9I/AAAAAAAACSA/2LfbdAP-Jqw/s1600/Apr+11-565.jpg
> 
> My amazing husband surprised me for our 10th anniversary/Mother's Day with this sparkler.
> 
> I know everyone loves to hear the stats:
> 1.22 carats, F, VS2 (as far as I know, before the papers come).
> 
> It is one impressive ring.  I have a size 6ish finger (if that helps anyone) and this ring has gotten LOTS of attention in its few short days on my finger.
> 
> Now, if only I can stop drooling over it all day long!


----------



## frosted

Anyone looking for wedding bands to match the soleste?  I was in today and tried on the metro (skinny).  It's 1.7mm white gold with diamonds for $1700 and looks AMAZING with the soleste. 

I tried on a 2mm platinum that just detracted, and the novo, while nice, was a big chunky with the soleste, imo.

Kohl, try out the metro.  It is perfect.

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...1287466+0-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+metro-k+&search=1

I'm going to go watch my ring sparkle some more.    Ha ha ha.


----------



## Essie_girl

I officially am engaged now!  He proposed, and I am so happy to finally show off my beautiful e-ring.  I love how it sparkles, and no one ever believes me when I tell them the center diamond is not even .50 ct.  

We haven't received the paperwork on the ring, and he couldn't remember the exact specifications, but he thinks it was

.42 ct, F, VVS2

Thank you ladies for all the positive responses.  It definitely made me feel better about wanting this ring!


----------



## whoops

Essie_girl said:


> I officially am engaged now!  He proposed, and I am so happy to finally show off my beautiful e-ring.  I love how it sparkles, and no one ever believes me when I tell them the center diamond is not even .50 ct.
> 
> We haven't received the paperwork on the ring, and he couldn't remember the exact specifications, but he thinks it was
> 
> .42 ct, F, VVS2
> 
> Thank you ladies for all the positive responses.  It definitely made me feel better about wanting this ring!



Congratz!!! This ring provides such beautiful finger coverage and is one of the few rings I adore with double halos. Tiffany def got it right!


----------



## leecube

I never ever consider a double halo (or a Tiffany's engagement ring for that matter) before.  But these pictures are slowly changing my mind.  Congrats ladies!

I'm just curious, are there any other brands that does a double halo also?  I want to see how they compare to Tiffany's.  Thanks.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Congrats Essie_girl!  It's lovely!


----------



## Jeanxy

Essie_girl said:


> I officially am engaged now!  He proposed, and I am so happy to finally show off my beautiful e-ring.  I love how it sparkles, and no one ever believes me when I tell them the center diamond is not even .50 ct.
> 
> We haven't received the paperwork on the ring, and he couldn't remember the exact specifications, but he thinks it was
> 
> .42 ct, F, VVS2
> 
> Thank you ladies for all the positive responses.  It definitely made me feel better about wanting this ring!



Congrats Essie_girl. It looks great! I am curious, what is your finger size?


----------



## Essie_girl

Ring size 6


----------



## VivianYY

Congrats!!  So pretty!


----------



## vuittonprincess

Essie_girl said:


> I officially am engaged now! He proposed, and I am so happy to finally show off my beautiful e-ring. I love how it sparkles, and no one ever believes me when I tell them the center diamond is not even .50 ct.
> 
> We haven't received the paperwork on the ring, and he couldn't remember the exact specifications, but he thinks it was
> 
> .42 ct, F, VVS2
> 
> Thank you ladies for all the positive responses. It definitely made me feel better about wanting this ring!


 

That is STUNNING!!! I already told hubby that if he ever gets me an anniversary ring, I want this to be it. I've been waiting for someone to post one under 1/2 carat so thank you! It looks just beautiful on you


----------



## Essie_girl

whoops said:


> Congratz!!! This ring provides such beautiful finger coverage and is one of the few rings I adore with double halos. Tiffany def got it right!


The ring in your photo is gorgeous!


----------



## Essie_girl

vuittonprincess said:


> That is STUNNING!!! I already told hubby that if he ever gets me an anniversary ring, I want this to be it. I've been waiting for someone to post one under 1/2 carat so thank you! It looks just beautiful on you


I looked online for photos of someone wearing a smaller stone Soleste, and couldn't find one anywhere.  I'm happy this helps you, and I definitely feel like I have enough finger coverage.  My only issue is deciding what to do about a band.  I feel that if I get even a tiny wedding band (the metro) it will be distracting.  I don't want the wedding band to take up the same width as my halo either.  Then, people would be lost trying to see the centerpiece of my ring.


----------



## whoops

Essie_girl said:


> The ring in your photo is gorgeous!



Awww thank you! All these soleste make me lust for a double halo.... 

Good luck finding a wedding band that works well for you. I know it's been a little bit of a search for a few people with this style. Even just a thin simple metal band would always work!


----------



## honeybeez

Frosted, can u pm me more photos of ur pretty ring... Tq. N the pricing as well..


----------



## faded264

Just a quick question, what is Tiffany's upgrade policy?

I was looking at a very similar ring at a mall jewelry store.  It was about $2500 and 1.25 carats total (1/2 carat center).  Honestly, if my boyfriend is willing, I'd rather he buy a soleste for about 4,000 (slightly smaller center), then buy the other ring.  At least there we can upgrade eventually when the time comes, as he's already said we can upgrade in a few years.  If he buys the other ring, I have a feeling I'd just be getting a different ring in a few years.  At least with this ring, the money we pay now can go into the upgrade.

What do you girls think?  Is it worth it?  I'm not sure what size center stone I could get for 4,000.  I don't need the best clarity, and an I color would be fine with me.


----------



## frosted

faded264

TIffany's upgrade policy would suit you very well.  In fact, we almost went with it too.

You have about 5 years (thought one SA told us they have done it up to 10) to come back and trade it in.  It needs to be for a ring that is either 2x the size or 2x the price.  So, a 1/2 carat I would be great because it's around $5000, really easy to find something at Tiffany's that you'd love for $10 000 or 1 carat. The only catch is that they need to take your ring away and have their jewelers appraise it and buff out the scratches.  That takes 6 weeks and they will retain a couple hundred for a buffing fee.  Otherwise, you will get full current value for the ring to put towards a new one.  Really, a great deal if you need a few years to upgrade.

It is a beautiful ring and I've gotten lots of compliments on it, mostly from people who see it in the sun and spot lighting.  However, none of my sisters in law seem to have commented at all.  Only my brothers in law.  Isn't that strange??  My dh was beginning to wonder if we made the right choice at all and maybe it's not that spectacular?? 

Good luck and let us know what you end up going with.


----------



## frosted

honeybeez,

sorry, my account isn't set up for pm yet.  I'll try to get some more shots of my ring up today or tomorrow.  Price was $24 000 Canadian or $21 000 US.  My dh "negotiated" a price with the SA (unheard of!).  We live in Canada and we dropped it down to the US pricing, and then just a tad more because we paid half in cash.  Cash seems to speak volumes!


----------



## Essie_girl

faded264 said:


> Just a quick question, what is Tiffany's upgrade policy?
> 
> I was looking at a very similar ring at a mall jewelry store.  It was about $2500 and 1.25 carats total (1/2 carat center).  Honestly, if my boyfriend is willing, I'd rather he buy a soleste for about 4,000 (slightly smaller center), then buy the other ring.  At least there we can upgrade eventually when the time comes, as he's already said we can upgrade in a few years.  If he buys the other ring, I have a feeling I'd just be getting a different ring in a few years.  At least with this ring, the money we pay now can go into the upgrade.
> 
> What do you girls think?  Is it worth it?  I'm not sure what size center stone I could get for 4,000.  I don't need the best clarity, and an I color would be fine with me.


When I went to Tiffany's about a month ago, they had . 30 ct. H, IF for $4,200.  Honestly, despite it's small size, I thought it was really cute, and dainty.  If it's what you want, then I say go for it. 

If you and your boyfriend are talking about rings together, ask him his opinion on whether you could "pitch in" a little extra cash to get the ring you really want ($1,000 goes a long way, and you could get almost .50 ct. with that).  After all, marriage is working together to make both parties happy.  I love my small diamond, and people love how it sparkles. Lots of "Ooohs and Aaaah's from my girlfriends.  Plus the upgrade is pretty nice, but I'd never trade my ring, my fiance can just buy me an addition in the future!  Hope this helps.


----------



## faded264

Essie_girl said:


> When I went to Tiffany's about a month ago, they had . 30 ct. H, IF for $4,200.  Honestly, despite it's small size, I thought it was really cute, and dainty.  If it's what you want, then I say go for it.
> 
> If you and your boyfriend are talking about rings together, ask him his opinion on whether you could "pitch in" a little extra cash to get the ring you really want ($1,000 goes a long way, and you could get almost .50 ct. with that).  After all, marriage is working together to make both parties happy.  I love my small diamond, and people love how it sparkles. Lots of "Ooohs and Aaaah's from my girlfriends.  Plus the upgrade is pretty nice, but I'd never trade my ring, my fiance can just buy me an addition in the future!  Hope this helps.



Yeah, we've talked a few times.  He's said it'll be by Christmas (probably Christmas day, knowing him ).  The thing is, he has the money.  I'm just not sure if he would be comfortable with spending more on a ring.  I think he'd rather put the money towards a down-payment on a house (which is understandable) and just upgrade later when we're older and have more money.  I like either ring.  I'd just rather see the money we spend now not go to waste if we decide to upgrade in a few years.  But we'll see!  I'll talk to him.  Thanks for the advice ladies.


----------



## frosted

Well, if you like both the same, and can afford the Tiffany's version, I'd get that.  That way, you can upgrade one day if you want to, or keep it if you want to.  And, if you are sentimental about the actual engagement ring, you can upgrade the exact style.







http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-x2axoPCPL-Q/TdwOFEfKNPI/AAAAAAAACTg/5x8Jhxd-D5Q/s1600/May%2B11-186.jpg"><img id="BLOGGER_PHOTO_ID_5610374716063364338


----------



## frosted




----------



## frosted

Sorry, it's hard to get a clear shot of the ring on my hand!  I will have to get out my good camera for those shots.  For now though, there are some ring shots.


----------



## faded264

^Your ring is gorgeous!  Great pics.


So boyfriend is away for a month, but I emailed him about the ring.  Waiting to see what he says.

Just a question, would it look weird if I went to Tiffany's alone and looked/try on the ring?  I kind of want to get a feel for the size and see if I really like it.  Obviously I would be limited to what they have in store (if they have any) as I don't want them to go through the trouble of getting more in when my boyfriend isn't there and we're not seriously looking yet.  I just like to do my own shopping before I definitely tell him I like something.


----------



## kohl_mascara

faded264 said:


> ^Your ring is gorgeous!  Great pics.
> 
> 
> So boyfriend is away for a month, but I emailed him about the ring.  Waiting to see what he says.
> 
> Just a question, would it look weird if I went to Tiffany's alone and looked/try on the ring?  I kind of want to get a feel for the size and see if I really like it.  Obviously I would be limited to what they have in store (if they have any) as I don't want them to go through the trouble of getting more in when my boyfriend isn't there and we're not seriously looking yet.  I just like to do my own shopping before I definitely tell him I like something.



It would not be weird at all.  I went and tried on a bunch of rings without my DF while we were shopping for the soleste. They rarely ask why I'm looking at rings, but when they do, I just tell them what you just told us . . . that you saw pics of the soleste online and you just had to see it in person!


----------



## acrowcounted

frosted said:


> faded264
> 
> TIffany's upgrade policy would suit you very well.  In fact, we almost went with it too.
> 
> You have about 5 years (thought one SA told us they have done it up to 10) to come back and trade it in.  It needs to be for a ring that is either 2x the size or 2x the price.  So, a 1/2 carat I would be great because it's around $5000, really easy to find something at Tiffany's that you'd love for $10 000 or 1 carat. The only catch is that they need to take your ring away and have their jewelers appraise it and buff out the scratches.  That takes 6 weeks and they will retain a couple hundred for a buffing fee.  Otherwise, you will get full current value for the ring to put towards a new one.  Really, a great deal if you need a few years to upgrade.



I just wanted to say that I did the Tiffany upgrade as well and they did send it away to be appraised but it was only 5 business days for me, not anywhere near 6 weeks. I think they send it to NYC so since I'm in Boston, maybe that helped the turn around time but I would still think a week or two max should be how long it takes. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## faded264

kohl_mascara said:


> It would not be weird at all.  I went and tried on a bunch of rings without my DF while we were shopping for the soleste. They rarely ask why I'm looking at rings, but when they do, I just tell them what you just told us . . . that you saw pics of the soleste online and you just had to see it in person!



Okay awesome!  Maybe I'll go soon then and look.  Thanks!


----------



## faded264

acrowcounted said:


> I just wanted to say that I did the Tiffany upgrade as well and they did send it away to be appraised but it was only 5 business days for me, not anywhere near 6 weeks. I think they send it to NYC so since I'm in Boston, maybe that helped the turn around time but I would still think a week or two max should be how long it takes. Good luck with your decision!



Thanks for the info.  I'm in Maryland so I'm thinking it would be around the same turn around time.  The only problem I can see with that program for us would be the 5 year time-frame you have to upgrade it in.  Honestly, it's a fair amount of time.  But we're young, just about to graduate college within the next year, pay for a wedding, and a house (all within the next two years hopefully).  I just can't tell whether we'll have the money to upgrade in 5 years.  He's said in a few years, but who knows.  I'll update you guys when I talk to him more seriously about it!  Hopefully I'll be a proud owner one day haha.


----------



## honeybeez

thanks for the pictures frosted...  
very nice ring. is the center 1.22 carat ?


----------



## frosted

Hmm, 5 days??  That makes more sense.  I even asked the SA about whether it would be faster if I went to NYC adn she said no.  I'm guessing she just wanted my business to stay in Canada.  That time frame made us decide to just get the one we wanted now since our anniversary just passed and we could have afforded the whole thing in a few more months anyway.

As for the 5 year thing . . . most SA said they weren't very strict on that.  I assume that if they want to get a fat commission they will work some magic. 

There is a thread about the Tiffany's upgrade policy.  Lots of happy customers.

honeybeez, No problem about the pictures (except clear hand shots! too many sparkles, and too many hands to hold still!).  Yes, the center is 1.22.  Well, we don't have the official papers yet, dh thinks it's 1.23 . . . all the same.  I can't see going larger in this setting.  Maybe in a HW micropave where there is only one halo.


----------



## honeybeez

frosted : have u seen the yellow diamond before deciding this one?  
what makes u choose these... i still kenot made up my mind. i love both~


----------



## frosted

I did look at the yellow diamond version as well.  It was pretty.  I just wasn't sure I was a yellow diamond person, and the yellow really distinguished where the double halo was and where the diamond was (so if you are going for a smaller size, you will notice more, I think) whereas the white seemed bigger because there wasn't as muchdistinction.

However, if you like the distinction, then yellow is better.  I think a lot of people are a bit confused with mine: they can clearly see the outter diamonds and just tons of sparkle inside, but they aren't sure if there is a large diamond in there.  (They usually ask.)

Maybe that's why DH's family hasn't shown a great deal of interest??

Do you think it is weird that only the guys have seemed to make comments on the ring?  None of my sisters in law or mother in law have really mentioned it.  DH is starting to doubt his taste!!  Ha ha ha!

It's a pretty spectacular ring, yes?


----------



## twitspie

Hi Frosted, It is defo a stunning ring - don't doubt that for a second!  Not sure why your DH family have not shown  interest.....do they have signiificantly large rings?  But I do think it is weird, yes. x


----------



## leecube

What is the largest size (center stone) that the white Soleste ring comes in?  Does it go above 1.5 ct or even 2 ct at all?  TIA.


----------



## surfergirljen

frosted said:


> I did look at the yellow diamond version as well.  It was pretty.  I just wasn't sure I was a yellow diamond person, and the yellow really distinguished where the double halo was and where the diamond was (so if you are going for a smaller size, you will notice more, I think) whereas the white seemed bigger because there wasn't as muchdistinction.
> 
> However, if you like the distinction, then yellow is better.  I think a lot of people are a bit confused with mine: they can clearly see the outter diamonds and just tons of sparkle inside, but they aren't sure if there is a large diamond in there.  (They usually ask.)
> 
> Maybe that's why DH's family hasn't shown a great deal of interest??
> 
> Do you think it is weird that only the guys have seemed to make comments on the ring?  None of my sisters in law or mother in law have really mentioned it.  DH is starting to doubt his taste!!  Ha ha ha!
> 
> It's a pretty spectacular ring, yes?



OMG tell your DH he has AMAZING taste - my friend and I were DROOLING over the white diamond solestes today! She has a similar custom ring and still couldn't put the Tiff's one down. When it comes to sparkle for the dollar I haven't seen it's equal! Enjoy and do not worry about others, they are probably green with envy!


----------



## materialgurl

frosted said:


> I did look at the yellow diamond version as well.  It was pretty.  I just wasn't sure I was a yellow diamond person, and the yellow really distinguished where the double halo was and where the diamond was (so if you are going for a smaller size, you will notice more, I think) whereas the white seemed bigger because there wasn't as muchdistinction.
> 
> However, if you like the distinction, then yellow is better.  I think a lot of people are a bit confused with mine: they can clearly see the outter diamonds and just tons of sparkle inside, but they aren't sure if there is a large diamond in there.  (They usually ask.)
> 
> Maybe that's why DH's family hasn't shown a great deal of interest??
> 
> Do you think it is weird that only the guys have seemed to make comments on the ring?  None of my sisters in law or mother in law have really mentioned it.  DH is starting to doubt his taste!!  Ha ha ha!
> 
> It's a pretty spectacular ring, yes?



it is a gorgeous ring!! i saw a large selection of these in vegas.. omg i didn't want to leave!!

the ladies probably didn't comment b/c they were jealous 

bf and i are shopping for engagement rings hopefully this summer... this is def on top of my list!!

does anyone know how the american prices compare to the canadian prices for tiff diamonds?


----------



## honeybeez

i think the soleste with the double halo already makes it look very big.
when i tried on a 0.92, it is so big ...very big. when u see the ring 0.88 carat on kohl at the first page...it is already very very big and beautiful. i dont think need to buy 1.5 carat or 2 for this ring. it will look too much~! 
frosted ring look very nice too. 
the only concern is, will the centre stone look lost ? haha.. 
and hey, there is a new micropave from harry winstone in oval shape. do chk it out and tell me ur opinions.


----------



## surfergirljen

materialgurl said:


> it is a gorgeous ring!! i saw a large selection of these in vegas.. omg i didn't want to leave!!
> 
> the ladies probably didn't comment b/c they were jealous
> 
> bf and i are shopping for engagement rings hopefully this summer... this is def on top of my list!!
> 
> does anyone know how the american prices compare to the canadian prices for tiff diamonds?



Ooh I know this! 

MUCH WORSE... I was trying on a pear yellow diamond pendant yesterday and it was $17,300 in Canada and $15,200 USD... and our dollar is STRONGER right now!   HOWEVER... skip on over to my yellow diamond thread because the Canadian stores are being quite reasonable (at least Bloor St. was!) with the exchange rates being as they are right now... she said "we don't do price adjustments or sales ever... but we are sensitive to the strength of the dollar right now" and recognized basically that it makes absolutely no sense for a diamond to be 20 or 30% more expensive here when the dollar is at par.   So when I said I'd love to buy it today (if you're serious they're listening!) but would have to ship it back to NYC (I had NY send in a few to look at in person - a good idea!) and buy it there and pick it up in person (would actually have been cheaper to fly there and back and get it than get it here for $17,300 + taxes), she spoke to her manager and they came back with the US skew price ($15,200) AT yesterday's exchange rate... which brought it to $14,909 CND!!! It actually came to LESS and I didn't have to pay duty or smuggle it over and stress the whole way. I could not BELIEVE it - I kept waiting for her to say, "but we have to charge this..." and she didn't!  

Make sure when you bring it up that they know you're ready to buy and that you're also ready to buy that one or the equivalent in the US. And go to Bloor if you can - Yorkdale is less lenient with a LOT of things for some reason.  I really wanted to buy here - I'd rather support our economy than the US's (no offence to our American neighbours!) ... plus it was just cleaner... but was not going to spend $3K more to do it. That's almost a LOVE bracelet! LOL. Would rather spend $3K on a vacay centred around picking it up down there than blow it for no reason!  I was really really impressed that they did this and am sure if you deal with Bloor St. they will be reasonable with you as well, especially on a bigger ticket item like diamond rings! Good luck!


----------



## frosted

Agree with surfer girl Jen.  We went to blur and told them we would be going to fl the next weekend and purchase it there.

Also had a bad experience at yorkdale.  The sa didn't really seem to think we were serious when we first went in.  She didn't want to spend time helping us find the right ring, just rushed us out to think about it at home.  

I wonder if blur will work with us o. The wedding band too?  We will be popping in this weekend.

I'll have to reassure dh that everyone on tpf thinks he has awesome taste.  I think for him since we spend so much time with his family, he was hoping for a big reaction to the tons of money he laid down.  Spending so much time with family, we don't get out with a lot of friends.  I get to enjoy looking at it all the time, and hear strangers comments, but he I think he was hoping for some oohing and ahhin, what an awesome husband you are from his family.


I'm not sure if it comes larger than 1.5, really I don't know why you'd want it that big.  I think the hw is better if you are looking for a large diamond like that.


----------



## materialgurl

surfergirljen said:


> Ooh I know this!
> 
> MUCH WORSE... I was trying on a pear yellow diamond pendant yesterday and it was $17,300 in Canada and $15,200 USD... and our dollar is STRONGER right now!   HOWEVER... skip on over to my yellow diamond thread because the Canadian stores are being quite reasonable (at least Bloor St. was!) with the exchange rates being as they are right now... she said "we don't do price adjustments or sales ever... but we are sensitive to the strength of the dollar right now" and recognized basically that it makes absolutely no sense for a diamond to be 20 or 30% more expensive here when the dollar is at par.   So when I said I'd love to buy it today (if you're serious they're listening!) but would have to ship it back to NYC (I had NY send in a few to look at in person - a good idea!) and buy it there and pick it up in person (would actually have been cheaper to fly there and back and get it than get it here for $17,300 + taxes), she spoke to her manager and they came back with the US skew price ($15,200) AT yesterday's exchange rate... which brought it to $14,909 CND!!! It actually came to LESS and I didn't have to pay duty or smuggle it over and stress the whole way. I could not BELIEVE it - I kept waiting for her to say, "but we have to charge this..." and she didn't!
> 
> Make sure when you bring it up that they know you're ready to buy and that you're also ready to buy that one or the equivalent in the US. And go to Bloor if you can - Yorkdale is less lenient with a LOT of things for some reason.  I really wanted to buy here - I'd rather support our economy than the US's (no offence to our American neighbours!) ... plus it was just cleaner... but was not going to spend $3K more to do it. That's almost a LOVE bracelet! LOL. Would rather spend $3K on a vacay centred around picking it up down there than blow it for no reason!  I was really really impressed that they did this and am sure if you deal with Bloor St. they will be reasonable with you as well, especially on a bigger ticket item like diamond rings! Good luck!



thanks surferjen,

i saw your thread after!! 

you know.. i thought the last time our dollar was stronger (prob like 3 yrs ago?) canadian tiffanys actually lowered their prices..? why are they not doing it this time?

unfortunately i live in vancouver.. so i only have one tiffanys to go to... but i have to say, i received excellent customer service there before! they let me exchange a ring after 3 years!! so i guess i'll try my luck =)


----------



## surfergirljen

Ooh good luck! I don't remember what happened last time, was't really in the market at that time!  But crossing my fingers Vancouver will do it for you!!!


----------



## Eviltwin

frosted said:


> Agree with surfer girl Jen.  We went to blur and told them we would be going to fl the next weekend and purchase it there.
> 
> Also had a bad experience at yorkdale.  The sa didn't really seem to think we were serious when we first went in.  She didn't want to spend time helping us find the right ring, just rushed us out to think about it at home.
> 
> I wonder if blur will work with us o. The wedding band too?  We will be popping in this weekend.
> 
> I'll have to reassure dh that everyone on tpf thinks he has awesome taste.  I think for him since we spend so much time with his family, he was hoping for a big reaction to the tons of money he laid down.  Spending so much time with family, we don't get out with a lot of friends.  I get to enjoy looking at it all the time, and hear strangers comments, but he I think he was hoping for some oohing and ahhin, what an awesome husband you are from his family.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it comes larger than 1.5, really I don't know why you'd want it that big.  I think the hw is better if you are looking for a large diamond like that.


I actually asked if it does. Its still new and tiff is experementing with it. However if you request it, they can make. It will however cost a fortune. I was looking at a F VS1 -$23400 and they called me and said hurry up prices are going up by 9-12%


----------



## ashleykatek

surprise said:


> Thanks ladies!! It is 0.78ct center, 1.22 total weight -- I know, it is crazy how big it looks! It's an I color, VS1, and all the pave stones are VS1-VVS1.
> 
> I am still waiting on them to give me the card with the full specs, so I can't tell you about cut, other than it looks stunning and Tiffany focuses on cut most from what I have read. It really is a dazzler. I can't stop staring at it. And it has great finger coverage.
> 
> Oh also, it is finally on the Tiff website (checked today), listed as the Soleste under e-rings!


 
Hi suprise!!!
Gorgeous ring!!! Just wanted to know whether the halo and band diamonds are 1/2 or 1 pointers? Thanks!!


----------



## surprise

ashleykatek said:


> Hi suprise!!!
> Gorgeous ring!!! Just wanted to know whether the halo and band diamonds are 1/2 or 1 pointers? Thanks!!



Ashley, to be honest, I'm not sure.  DH has the specs sheet locked away in a safe.  I'll let you know if/when I find out.

Also, I realized I made a mistake on the specs previously.  The color is an H.

And lastly, 7 months into being the owner of this gorgeous ring, I must say I am EXTREMELY satisfied.  It is rare that a day goes by without me getting one, if not more, compliments from complete strangers on this beauty.  DH really did a great job.  The photos on the Tiffany website don't do it justice. I don't think I will ever get sick of this ring!!!!


----------



## BF84

Hi everyone,

I'm currently looking to give my girlfriend a Soleste ring as a surprise engagement ring, and I may need some advice.

My budget is approx. 5k (and from what I've read in this thread it seems you can't get as much here with 5k = 7k$ than with 5k$ in the US...). So I went to a Tiffany store, and here are the results within my budget :

- 0.27, E, VS1, 4.2k
- 0.33, E, IF, 5.3k
- 0.38, E, VVS2, 5.4k
- 0.41, F, VS2, 5.1k (or 5.3, I don't remember)

- 0.70, E, ?, 12k (gorgeous but kinda bling and shiny!)

I've seen the 0.33, definitely beautiful but I think it looks a tad small (since I was first looking for a classic solitaire ring -cartier 1895-, and I saw bigger diamonds for the same price, but now I think the Soleste is more original and exciting!).

I haven't seen the 0.38 yet (the ring will be in my store soon). The 0.41 has to come from abroad, first I have to pay a 30% down payment and wait maybe 2/3 weeks...

So what do you girls think about the rings ? Which one would you chose ? 

I'm thinking the 0.38 is a better deal compared to the 0.33 (same price but bigger, and I'm sure my eyes cannot make the difference between IF vs VVS2).

But what about 0.41 vs 0.38 ?

The SA told me that since the diamond is cushion shaped (and hence less shiny than a round diamond), color is an important criterion. Does that make sense ? Do you think there will be a noticeable difference between E VVS2 and F VS2 ? The ring size of my girlfriend is 6 (I think ), if it helps... 

Please help me on this !

Thanks a lot for your answers, and thanks to Essie_girl and her pictures of a "small" Soleste ! (and sorry for my poor english)


----------



## acrowcounted

BF84 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm currently looking to give my girlfriend a Soleste ring as a surprise engagement ring, and I may need some advice.
> 
> My budget is approx. 5k (and from what I've read in this thread it seems you can't get as much here with 5k = 7k$ than with 5k$ in the US...). So I went to a Tiffany store, and here are the results within my budget :
> 
> - 0.27, E, VS1, 4.2k
> - 0.33, E, IF, 5.3k
> - 0.38, E, VVS2, 5.4k
> - 0.41, F, VS2, 5.1k (or 5.3, I don't remember)
> 
> - 0.70, E, ?, 12k (gorgeous but kinda bling and shiny!)
> 
> I've seen the 0.33, definitely beautiful but I think it looks a tad small (since I was first looking for a classic solitaire ring -cartier 1895-, and I saw bigger diamonds for the same price, but now I think the Soleste is more original and exciting!).
> 
> I haven't seen the 0.38 yet (the ring will be in my store soon). The 0.41 has to come from abroad, first I have to pay a 30% down payment and wait maybe 2/3 weeks...
> 
> So what do you girls think about the rings ? Which one would you chose ?
> 
> I'm thinking the 0.38 is a better deal compared to the 0.33 (same price but bigger, and I'm sure my eyes cannot make the difference between IF vs VVS2).
> 
> But what about 0.41 vs 0.38 ?
> 
> The SA told me that since the diamond is cushion shaped (and hence less shiny than a round diamond), color is an important criterion. Does that make sense ? Do you think there will be a noticeable difference between E VVS2 and F VS2 ? The ring size of my girlfriend is 6 (I think ), if it helps...
> 
> Please help me on this !
> 
> Thanks a lot for your answers, and thanks to Essie_girl and her pictures of a "small" Soleste ! (and sorry for my poor english)



A typical answer to a question like this on this forum is that the best value in an engagement ring, with respect to size vs price, is to go for G or H color and VS2 clarity. There is really no need to go above VS2 since VS2 and above are, by definition, clear of inclusions to the naked eye. Cut however is probably most important. If I were shopping at Tiffanys on a budget, I would ask for a G VS2 Excellent Cut, Excellent Symmetry, Excellent Polish. If you do a search on this forum, you'll find lots of resources to help you pick the perfect stone. Congrats on your journey and good luck!


----------



## missD

BF84 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm currently looking to give my girlfriend a Soleste ring as a surprise engagement ring, and I may need some advice.
> 
> My budget is approx. 5k&#8364; (and from what I've read in this thread it seems you can't get as much here with 5k&#8364; = 7k$ than with 5k$ in the US...). So I went to a Tiffany store, and here are the results within my budget :
> 
> - 0.27, E, VS1, 4.2k&#8364;
> - 0.33, E, IF, 5.3k&#8364;
> - 0.38, E, VVS2, 5.4k&#8364;
> - 0.41, F, VS2, 5.1k&#8364; (or 5.3, I don't remember)
> 
> - 0.70, E, ?, 12k&#8364; (gorgeous but kinda bling and shiny!)
> 
> I've seen the 0.33, definitely beautiful but I think it looks a tad small (since I was first looking for a classic solitaire ring -cartier 1895-, and I saw bigger diamonds for the same price, but now I think the Soleste is more original and exciting!).
> 
> I haven't seen the 0.38 yet (the ring will be in my store soon). The 0.41 has to come from abroad, first I have to pay a 30% down payment and wait maybe 2/3 weeks...
> 
> So what do you girls think about the rings ? Which one would you chose ?
> 
> I'm thinking the 0.38 is a better deal compared to the 0.33 (same price but bigger, and I'm sure my eyes cannot make the difference between IF vs VVS2).
> 
> But what about 0.41 vs 0.38 ?
> 
> The SA told me that since the diamond is cushion shaped (and hence less shiny than a round diamond), color is an important criterion. Does that make sense ? Do you think there will be a noticeable difference between E VVS2 and F VS2 ? The ring size of my girlfriend is 6 (I think ), if it helps...
> 
> Please help me on this !
> 
> Thanks a lot for your answers, and thanks to Essie_girl and her pictures of a "small" Soleste ! (and sorry for my poor english)



"Fancy Shapes" like Cushions (only go up to Very Good cut wise on the GIA certificates, I don't know if that's the same for the Tiffany cert as well) and most times you'll see Very Good for polish and symmetry which are quite good already. You don't really see all Excellents for all these 3 criterion, I believe. Since it's Tiffany's, your mind should be more at ease if you're going with the name brand route. 

Anyways. I would go with the .41 --- all sight unseen. F color is already amazing and VS2 is no joke, it's still great clarity. 

Just make sure that your gf likes the Soleste style - it's a statement look. It's got a lot of prongs (with the double halo) and most people might think it's too much work to take care of because fibers from clothing can get caught on it etc and if you knock your hand on something, one of the smaller diamonds might get loose. Just ask Tiffany about repair and small diamond replacements too.


----------



## BF84

Thanks for your help !

So I went to the store Saturday and ordered the 0.41. I also asked them to keep the 0.38 and to provide me cut and symmetry stats, so I'll have all the infos and compare the the 2 rings as soon as the 0.41 arrives. I just hope it won't be too long !

BTW, the 0.38 didn't look small when I saw it (the diamond has a nice square shape and the ring looks well balanced), so it was a good surprise.

Unfortunately I forgot to ask about small diamonds replacement and warranty, I'll call them this week.

Please let me know if you have any advice or comments, I'll keep you posted until I get the ring !


----------



## luvlv2

Wow.......it's breathtaking.


----------



## BF84

Quick update !

I asked for more details about the 2 diamonds, and here they are :

- 0.38 cts, E, VVS2, Cut = Excellent, Symmetry = Very Good, Polish = Excellent, 5.4 k&#8364;
- 0.41 cts, F, VS2, Cut = Excellet, Symmetry = Very Good, Polish = Very Good, 5.1 k&#8364;

The good news is : the 0.41 arrived in my store today, the bad news is I won't be able to go and see it this weekend, so I have to wait till next week ! 

I still don't know which one I'll pick... Can't wait to see both rings !


----------



## BF84

I saw yesterday both rings :

0.38 : the diamond is square and double halo looks like a circle, the ring is very well balanced.

0.41 : the diamond is rectangular, so the ring is stretched and looks more oval than round. Moreover, we can see more metal between the small diamonds...

The double halo looks definitely better on the 0.38, since it's a uniform and not a pixelized area. 

So the winner is 0.38


----------



## akimoto

Were you able to snap some shots of the ring?


----------



## rogersa

Hi everyone, I have a thread right now that I am talking about the white Soleste, and we have one that should be in the store December 14th! Im so excited! Im just wondering if anybody has anymore pictures that they wanted to post of the soleste or sola? I would love to see some more, I want to make sure we're getting the right ring!
Thanks guys


----------



## Phillyfan

bump!


----------



## Essie_girl

BF84 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm currently looking to give my girlfriend a Soleste ring as a surprise engagement ring, and I may need some advice.
> 
> My budget is approx. 5k (and from what I've read in this thread it seems you can't get as much here with 5k = 7k$ than with 5k$ in the US...). So I went to a Tiffany store, and here are the results within my budget :
> 
> - 0.27, E, VS1, 4.2k
> - 0.33, E, IF, 5.3k
> - 0.38, E, VVS2, 5.4k
> - 0.41, F, VS2, 5.1k (or 5.3, I don't remember)
> 
> - 0.70, E, ?, 12k (gorgeous but kinda bling and shiny!)
> 
> I've seen the 0.33, definitely beautiful but I think it looks a tad small (since I was first looking for a classic solitaire ring -cartier 1895-, and I saw bigger diamonds for the same price, but now I think the Soleste is more original and exciting!).
> 
> I haven't seen the 0.38 yet (the ring will be in my store soon). The 0.41 has to come from abroad, first I have to pay a 30% down payment and wait maybe 2/3 weeks...
> 
> So what do you girls think about the rings ? Which one would you chose ?
> 
> I'm thinking the 0.38 is a better deal compared to the 0.33 (same price but bigger, and I'm sure my eyes cannot make the difference between IF vs VVS2).
> 
> But what about 0.41 vs 0.38 ?
> 
> The SA told me that since the diamond is cushion shaped (and hence less shiny than a round diamond), color is an important criterion. Does that make sense ? Do you think there will be a noticeable difference between E VVS2 and F VS2 ? The ring size of my girlfriend is 6 (I think ), if it helps...
> 
> Please help me on this !
> 
> Thanks a lot for your answers, and thanks to Essie_girl and her pictures of a "small" Soleste ! (and sorry for my poor english)


Hi BF84,

I just now saw your post.  I'm happy the pictures helped.  I think you made the right decision with the more symmetrical diamond.  I'm still in love with my ring, and despite the small carat size am thankful I still have a beautiful Tiffany diamond.  Congrats on your purchase.  Have her show off the ring after you propose so we can all see it.


----------



## surfergirljen

That is insanely beautiful! The coverage is awesome!!!


----------

